# Questions about wormings/Barn Cats



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We have 2 barn cats, never had cats before late last summer when one showed up(I think someone dropped him off). Got him neutered after he was here a couple months & also got him a spayed female friend.

Well I've never had cat's before but thought maybe I should worm them since I had never done that before.
So I bought a wormer that's for roundworms and wormed both of them 2-23-12.

Then the other day I saw a tiny white worm on the tail of the male barn cat.
I'm thinking it is a tape worm since I googled them.

Now my question is what do you folks use to worm your cats? Is there something that takes care of roundworms & tapeworms & also any other kind of worm I should worry about? Also I'm hoping the medications/wormers are non prescription since Dh doesn't want me to take them to the vet. He says they are only barn cats even though when one was sick this past winter he said "you better call the vet".

I do have the topical flea treatment for them both just hadn't put it on them yet this spring since it's usually cold here at this time. I did do the once a month flea treatments last year on both of them.

Any other kind of medications I should be giving them.

These are strictly outdoor cats, great hunters although I do make sure they have cat food everyday. 

Sorry this is so long, I don't mean to ramble but wanted to get the whole story to you.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

We only deworm when we see signs of worms and then we just get the broad spectrum stuff from the farm vet. No need to take them in usually and just as cheap as going to the feed store for it. 

Lots of small worm is usually roundworms. Tapeworms tend to be the odd long worm not a whole bunch of them unless you killed juveniles and in that case if they are dead you have no need to deworm further.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

This was just 1 small white worm I saw on his tail. I'll call my vet tomorrow & see if they'll sell a broad spectrum wormer for both cats without me having to bring them in.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Tapeworms look like rice. They get them from the fleas on the mice when they kill mice. You can get medicine from the vet if you bring in a sample of the worm. I don't think the broad spectrum wormers will kill tapeworms.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

I buy tapeworm medication off of amazon; tapeworm medication is specific to tapeworms. I am not aware of a broad spectrum wormer that is effective against all worms including tw. If that exists I would be very happy to only have to treat once.

And yes, tapeworms will look like little grains of rice that you will usually see on the cat's rear. Sometimes they will poop a big one out, or even vomit one up. It is best to avoid such scenes, and get them medicated!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I use Pyrantel for round worms and Vibrantel for tape worms. The injection (Droncit) works best for tapes but mine get them so often I don't want to spend the money on it every time...the pills are cheap. I deworm for rounds about 3 times a year and tapes as needed when I see the little piece of white (like rice or a piece of oatmeal) on their backside.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

This was about the size of a piece of rice so I'm guessing they were tapeworms. Are the wormers you use Prescription Minelson or can they be bought over the counter?

Also thanks for the worming schedule, I needed a time frame. 
Also when I worm 1 should I automatically worm the other?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> This was about the size of a piece of rice so I'm guessing they were tapeworms. Are the wormers you use Prescription Minelson or can they be bought over the counter?
> 
> Also thanks for the worming schedule, I needed a time frame.
> Also when I worm 1 should I automatically worm the other?


Since you only have 2 I would do them both. When Rocky or Boris get tapes I worm them both cuz I figure they both got into whatever together. 

I'm not sure about needing a script...I think only for the Droncit. I was looking and saw this...Drontal - 1800PetMeds
We also prescribe this at the clinic.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

You can get meds for every type of worm at the pet store otc but it's a little pricy. I don't know about everything the feed store carries and if it's cheaper. I never needed to check since my vet just asks me what I saw and then gives me the exact number of pills so I don't have to buy a bottle.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm going to call my vet's office tomorrow & talk to them. Hoping they will sell me the wormer I need for the tape worms for the cats.
I did look up the Drontal & it's RX only and could only find the Vibrantel for dogs, not for cats.

Thanks for all your help everyone.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Called the vet today & they are going to sell me some tablets called Sustex(not sure of the spelling) but I told her I needed a wormer for tape worms. Am picking them up tomorrow.


----------

